# Klokov



## WesleyInman

Anyone else a fan of the Russian Olympic Lifter Dmitry Klokov?

He is hands down my favorite olympic lifter ever, his lifts are simply not human if you haven't ever seen any of them..this is hands down the most impressive lift I have ever seen in my entire life.

Estimates put him to weigh around 250lbs in this video...The push press weight is 495lbs.


Dmitry Klokov 225 Kg (495lb) Push Press - YouTube


----------



## Bull_Nuts

Jesus....thats bad....is he listening to daft punk?


----------



## rAJJIN

Damn! Look at the bar lol
Incredible power


----------



## LuKiFeR

had to post this for ya Wes...lol

 [ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5eqjcPMs2Z8[/ame]


----------



## LuKiFeR

damn...dble post


----------



## turbobusa

Badass!  Look up old wrestler ken putara.. Think he has done the same .
That was really impressive... ..  T


----------

